# Double bull Blind



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

Whats everyones opinion on bowhunting whitetails out a double bull blind


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Got a friend that refuses to hunt out of anything else.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are great! Great in places where trees are a no go!


----------

